# Any furries here listen to Journey?



## CanzetYote (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, I love Journey's music. My fave songs of their hits are Don't Stop Believing, Stone In love, Be Good To Yourself, Separate Ways (Worlds Apart) and Faithfully. I also love their new song Change For The Better. The chorus to it is simply brilliant!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tmnvfjeSnBY
Anyone else love Journey?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't *love* it, but it's a good band...


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

I grew up listening to Journey so I do have a fav of theirs, its dont stop believeing... ^.^ what other bands/groups do you all like?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 20, 2010)

_A singer in a smokey room
Smell 'o wine and CHEAP PERFUME
For a smile we can share the night
It goes on and on and on and on~_


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

8D *starts singing along* 
"street lights, people..."


----------



## Lomberdia (Apr 20, 2010)

Separate ways, beautiful song. I never heard any other of their songs.


----------



## Tigeriss_Lord (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont think I have ever heard of seperate ways before...


----------



## Alstor (Apr 20, 2010)

Arnel Pineda kicks so much butt.


----------



## Ames (Apr 20, 2010)

I wouldn't consider it one of my favorite bands, but I do like it.  They have a few exceptional works.


----------



## yourbestfriend (Apr 20, 2010)

ain't ma fave, but yes


----------

